

Where can I hire designers? - sidwyn

I need a new icon and UI for my iPhone app - Definition.<p>Been looking through oDesk but somehow it doesn't really appeal to me. Browsing through Forrst and Dribbble is driving insane too. Anyone has any good contacts experienced in iOS design?
======
lachyg
<http://www.dribbble.com/> is the best source of designers. Browse through it,
searching keywords, etc, and then click on the profiles of 10-15 that interest
you.

Contact them. Easy!

If not, shoot me an email and I'll hook you up with a designer (emails in
profile). I've connected about 20-30 HN'ers with designers.

------
limedaring
Not sure if you'll find specifically iOS design, but <http://sortfolio.com> is
another service for finding designers.

------
solost
My contact information is in my profile, contact me if you want to discuss
your specific needs.

------
rfugger
Try <http://99designs.com/> ?

~~~
djb_hackernews
whoa! $1000 for a 2 page mockup?

------
taitems
I'm interested, maybe we should chat? taitbrown@gmail.com

------
paulsingh
I've been using brandstack.com for ny side projects.

------
niico
Drop me a line. My email is in my profile

